

Show HN: create seamless playlists with Boil the Frog - plamere
http://static.echonest.com/frog/

======
ChrisArchitect
neat stuff - bit of explanation/behind the scenes is good too:
<http://musicmachinery.com/2013/01/02/boil-the-frog-2/>

